# lost sawyer mxs oar on the green/yampa



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

Lost my spare oar on the last day of our Yampa journey before split mountain last week. White sawyer mxs 10' with a yellow blade on it. its a shot in the dark but if anyone happens to find it I would love to get it back. Thanks, Blake 970.218.7749.. I'm out of the Breckenridge area but would drive to get it or pay for shipping and some. Thought id throw it out there. Thanks


----------

